# Weekly Photo Challenge #17 for Week of 11/8/15



## wvdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

This week's theme is - metal - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2015)

As per rule #5 and only one photo I decided on this one. Boy it turns out there's a lot of stuff made of metal if you just think about it and look around  and nothin says I can't have more then one piece of metal in my shot


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Nov 9, 2015)

*Challenge #17*

I am currently in Seoul Korea for work while away from Savannah Ga, my home residence. I stumbled across this building. It is amongst the bustling 24-hour shopping district of South Korea's capital city, Zaha Hadid has completed a 38,000-square-metre cultural complex with a twinkling aluminium facade.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> As per rule #5 and only one photo I decided on this one. Boy it turns out there's a lot of stuff made of metal if you just think about it and look around  and nothin says I can't have more then one piece of metal in my shot



I figured you to work in a tractor shot, but I like the implements even better.  Pretty foggy against that backwall - nicely done Mike.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Adventuringtheoutdoors said:


> I am currently in Seoul Korea for work while away from Savannah Ga, my home residence. I stumbled across this building. It is amongst the bustling 24-hour shopping district of South Korea's capital city, Zaha Hadid has completed a 38,000-square-metre cultural complex with a twinkling aluminium facade.



Wow!  That is a lot of metal!  Thanks for sharing some shots of Korea.  Many of us will not otherwise get to see these sights.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 10, 2015)

Here's what's left of an old metal bridge that used to span the Savannah River between S.C. & GA. I drove a truck across this bridge many times years ago. Unfortunately one guy was not so lucky and the bridge collapsed with him, he did not survive. This was known as the Smith McGee Bridge.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Lots of metal right there!  Neat shot!
You suppose that fence on the end will keep folks off the bridge?


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 10, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Lots of metal right there!  Neat shot!
> You suppose that fence on the end will keep folks off the bridge?



Nope, cant see it happening.

The other end is still intact (on the GA side) and it has a similar fence. Not sure if they want you on it or not as I have never had a reason to check it out. I do know there is a place for vehicles to park there so maybe so.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2015)

*Gift from my wife*

She bought this metal sculpture of my favorite bird for my man cave.  It stands a couple feet tall.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lots of good metal pic's in here.

Look at the pretty white light.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome metal shot!  Love that camo shield too!


----------

